# start-won't start,start-won't start



## greelhappy (Feb 20, 2004)

Short of taking it back to the shop, anyone got an idea why this start-won't start might be happening? Been running around the neighborhood with no problems, the colder weather shows up and it starts acting up. My thoughts are to change the plug, add carb cleaner to gas, add gas additive and charge battery. I really don't have a clue, as I stated, worked fine until this colder weather showed up. Any suggestions would be appreciated, thanks.


----------



## tdejong302 (Nov 28, 2004)

Does it crank over and not start or doesn't it crank at all.


----------



## Elk5012 (Mar 27, 2008)

Sounds like the cold weather is making it run lean. You may need to adjust the idle mixture to a richer setting. Another option is to change the pilot jet (slow jet) to a larger jet and also the main jet to a larger one if the problem continues.


----------



## roger23 (Jan 14, 2001)

I had to clean the carb on my Yamaha it was pretty gummed up I think the cold made it stickier any way after that everything was fine I always ran the fuel out ,used Stabil and fresh gas ,,I guess ***** happens,,I also checked out my starter and changed the brushes they were worn pretty bad,,


----------

